# working tonight ????



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Who else will be working tonight when the ball drops ?????? I'll be sipping on a Lg Iced Coffee from Double D's while everyone else is swilling 5 dollar champagne........ LOL


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

was on to do foot patrol. canceled because of temp causing a lack of turn out at events. I won't freeze my nads off! yay


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

On call...working tomorrow at 0700...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Dcs, keep the cell phone near your pillow :twisted:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll be out there with my sparklers; ready to celebrate the New Year with a bunch of drunks and OUIs. Also some passed out people.. but, rest assured, we'll help them to their cruisers. :twisted:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

working my face off. 

drive safely. don't shoot anyone. don't do anything that creates patients.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

2300-0700 then back 1500-2300


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm on..just like the last nine new years eves...yippeeeeeeIt works out great for my wife and her boyfriend.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

not yet....but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

I finally have enough seniority that I never have to work another holiday, ever again! :beer:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Worked a 4-12 swap (dumb, very very dumb)

Steady all night, sent out of roll call for a domestic and it was straight out till about 3 AM. Cell block was filled. Finally got out at 5 with three arrest reports still on hold. Time for bed...


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

fscpd907 said:


> 2300-0700 then back 1500-2300


Awww....

I worked last night until 23:00. I am working my part time job now-started at 07:00 and out at 12:00 and then off to my full time job for my shift at 15:00.

Happy New Year to all!!!!

Stay safe!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

badgebunny said:


> I worked last night until 23:00. I am working my part time job now-started at 07:00 and out at 12:00 and then off to my full time job for my shift at 15:00.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!!!!
> 
> Stay safe!!!!


Thats no way to ring in the new year


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fairfax Gardens, a.k.a. *Dewert Ave., *was a blast....literally.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Gil said:


> Steady all night, sent out of roll call for a domestic and it was straight out till about 3 AM. Cell block was filled. Finally got out at 5 with three arrest reports still on hold. Time for bed...


Same story here! Pulled from roll call for a loud party. Parties advised. Off to West Sector for a fight in progress, all seemed calm on arrival until idiot #1 decides to punch out the glass on his storm door. 1 in custody. Roadside attorney friend decides we are trespassing and we should release his friend IMMEDIATELY and leave forthwith. Uh wrong. Go inside, NO, Go inside, NO F*ck You!. OK your comming with us now. Wrestling match ensued, now 2 in custody. Control on a 3 w/ 2! Uniform already filty. Clear report for domestic in progress, report taken. SP request assistance on rest area for large fight in progress, North called as well. On scene for about 30 mins, then SP all set. Clear there directly back to the previous domestic, R.O. requested. On call takes 45mins to call back and has attitude! Great, like my night was peachy already. R.O. granted. Start report back to party from roll call. All right folks nights over! find some carpet and take a nap. sit on house make sure no one leave for a while. Finally finish reports. Whoa! It's 0730! WTF!!!

Wish all nights went that fast!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Opie said:


> Same story here! Pulled from roll call for a loud party. Parties advised. Off to West Sector for a fight in progress, all seemed calm on arrival until idiot #1 decides to punch out the glass on his storm door. 1 in custody. Roadside attorney friend decides we are trespassing and we should release his friend IMMEDIATELY and leave forthwith. Uh wrong. Go inside, NO, Go inside, NO F*ck You!. OK your comming with us now. Wrestling match ensued, now 2 in custody. Control on a 3 w/ 2! Uniform already filty. Clear report for domestic in progress, report taken. SP request assistance on rest area for large fight in progress, North called as well. On scene for about 30 mins, then SP all set. Clear there directly back to the previous domestic, R.O. requested. On call takes 45mins to call back and has attitude! Great, like my night was peachy already. R.O. granted. Start report back to party from roll call. All right folks nights over! find some carpet and take a nap. sit on house make sure no one leave for a while. Finally finish reports. Whoa! It's 0730! WTF!!!
> 
> Wish all nights went that fast!


What was up with the fight, that was a charter bus?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

How about OUI pinches for the new year? I hear a dashing young lad from B Troop scored one at 12:05am...can anyone beat that stud's time?


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Worked a early night OT and my regular mid. Early night was slow until about 10, mid was steady until about 5am. We were going to loud music complaints all night, couple of fight calls, one with bats, that we show up and no one's there of course, couple of arrests for A/DW, crash with a OUI arrest. I actually lucked out, I was in the two-man car on the early night, and the extra car on the mid, so I only had to do a couple reports.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Gil said:


> What was up with the fight, that was a charter bus?


Yeah apparently two brother got into it on the bus n/b on 95 and the driver called SP and they told him to stop at the rest area. Driver thought the whole bus was going at it but it was just the brothers and everyone was trying to break it up. Thats why it went out the way it did. One got banged up pretty bad, but denied transport to the hospital. Driver told them they were no longer invited on the bus and they ended up getting a room at the red roof and had to figure out a ride back to No. Andover. Funny thing they kept looking at the N.A. guys and asking them for a ride home. Don't know the North guys name, but he was like "READ THE PATCH, IT SAYS NORTH A-T-T-L-E-B-O-R-O!"

Big surprise, all involved, Just didn't get it ](*,)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Opie said:


> Driver told them they were no longer invited on the bus and they ended up getting a room at the red roof and had to figure out a ride back to No. Andover. Funny thing they kept looking at the N.A. guys and asking them for a ride home. Don't know the North guys name, but he was like "READ THE PATCH, IT SAYS NORTH A-T-T-L-E-B-O-R-O!"
> 
> Big surprise, all involved, Just didn't get it ](*,)


That is funny, what is even funnier is that NAPD was actually on the highway... A very rare occurrence indeed.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Yes it is! And they had there hats on!


----------

